

Ask HN: Review my app, Yar Matey - abinoda
http://yarmatey.com

======
abinoda
I came up with the idea for Yar Matey last fall when applying for housing at
UIUC. Many incoming Freshmen peruse Facebook groups looking for roommates in
order to avoid being randomly assigned one by the university. I found paging
through Facebook discussion boards to be horribly inefficient and envisioned
an app that combined Facebook’s omnipresence with focused functionality to aid
in searching for roommates.

Yar Matey is a pirate-themed site where college students can find potential
roommates. Built with Facebook Connect, the user experience is modeled around
how students typically look for roommates on Facebook — select your school,
fill out an easy survey, then look for roommates.

I built the site in about a week.

